# No smell rust preventitve



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Mineral oil from the drug store is great for preventing rust on anything not exposed to the elements. I put it on hooks as soon as I buy them and they never rust until I fish with them. I wipe down my rods I keep in the den and no WD-40 smell. I put it in my tackle box compartments where I store hooks, swivels, etc. It is great for guns also since there is no smell to alert game. Also it is a really good laxative.


----------

